# Classical piece from the film The Ghoul



## Billy Casper

I would very much appreciate it if someone could please identify the piece of music that Peter Cushing is (badly) miming to in this scene from the film The Ghoul.

The piece is question begins at 28:45.

Thanks in advance.

h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLVfUHruydE&t=1757


----------



## lovetheclassics

It sounds like a violin version of Chopin's Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2:


----------



## Saintbert

Wow, I don't know if this commonly played on the violin but it sure has a strange (in the sense of something alien) feeling to it!


----------



## Billy Casper

lovetheclassics said:


> It sounds like a violin version of Chopin's Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2:


Thank you so much, lovetheclassics! That's been bugging me for days


----------

